# Looks like im going REEF!



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

will get pics uploaded but for now ill tell you the details.

got myself a 46 gallon bow front tank.
going to run:
-sumpless
-protein skimmer undecided atm
-seachem reef salt (really good reviews going to try it )
-t5ho 4 bulb 36" system. 2 actinic, 2-12000k bulbs, and 3 moonlight led's attached to system
-2 X aquaclear 50 powerhead 250 gph (prob only run one) and got another power head on order and its 800 gph. so going to setup on either side. if needed more flow ill add the extra 250gph 
-no lids and lights will be on stands on either side
-ro/di water filter on order waiting on that
- i dont know how many lb but i got carib sea sand... its half or abit more than half of a 5 gallon bucket full. hopefully its enough for my reef. i want atleast 3" thick or 4"
-live rock will be prob 50 lb. i want more because its the heart of the system. thats where im needing to find a good deal 


hopefully you took the time to read that. other small things on order like digital thermometer etc.

let me know if i got all the things needed  i need you experts to help a friend out!
thanks.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

peacocks said:


> will get pics uploaded but for now ill tell you the details.
> 
> got myself a 46 gallon bow front tank.
> going to run:
> ...


Sounds good but wrong thread


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

whoops suppose to be under general marine discussion. lol i guess i wasnt paying attention. ill repost there and admin close this thread pls!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

peacocks said:


> whoops suppose to be under general marine discussion. lol i guess i wasnt paying attention. ill repost there and admin close this thread pls!


lol
We all do that once in a while or just add a pic lol


----------

